# Best ABT's yet (Q-View)



## aneura (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello, 

The past few efforts have been any number of things, too smoky, too soggy, not enough of this or that...you get the idea.  Last nights were pretty much perfect!  We went with a slightly thicker bacon and 50/50 cream cheese and pepperjack.

Smoked at 230* for about 2 hours with mesquite  

Phone pics













photo-2.JPG



__ aneura
__ Jul 21, 2012


















photo-3.JPG



__ aneura
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------



## rdknb (Jul 21, 2012)

They look so good, well done


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2012)

They do look good.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...   Dave


----------



## zzosso (Jul 28, 2012)

They look very nice.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 29, 2012)

NICE!  

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 29, 2012)

Those look spot on! Nice job.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 29, 2012)

Those look awesome.


----------



## hickory larry (Jul 29, 2012)

Very Nice !! Might try this afternoon have some ready for the pickin'


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry I missed this the first time around - congrats they look great


----------



## aneura (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, the wife and kids loved them too!

@Hickory larry - I bet fresh peppers will be even better!!


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## robert gordon (Oct 12, 2012)

looks good


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice, I'm ready for some more meself.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

